# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle تحديثات :  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v2.15 - New models and features

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v2.15 - New models and features*  *As ordinary, unique functions and methods released*  *Core*
Changed : Loader v2028 supported and tested ( v2020 skipped, unstable )
Changed : Protocol updated ( Raphael/Legacy )
NewChip : MT8167 supported ( AutoBoot, SelfLearn supported )
BugFix  : MT8163 support should be fixed   *Flasher*
Changed : UltraFlash - *UNIQUE FEATURE !*
Changed  : UltraFlash : It is possible to fix Almost all  SECURITY-related  (PUBKEY etc. verify/missmatch) errors ( Mostly when  wrong DA used on  EFUSED models )
!* Feature may not work for some "exotic" secure/da/fuse configurations and cases !
!* Feature not work with "remote authentificated" devices yet !  *Service*
Changed : Identify 
!* Better AndroidInfo extraction, activated check and filter of similar fields
!* It is possible to read more different info about device, if possible ( can be activated from settings )
Changed : Smart Reset
!* Optimized support for different customized and generic cases   *Firmware Reader*
Changed : Improved structure identification
Changed : Support more different types
Changed : More careful checking of vendor, security and ota-specific data
Changed : DevInfo ( FWname ) creation optimized
Changed : Slow devices reading revised ( MT8167, MT6570, MT6580 and similar )
!* It is strongly recommend to enable autoupdate or use latest MT2 version to service latest Android 9/10 phones/tablets !  *MemoryTool*
Changed : Bugfixes and optimizations  *Model DB*
Changed : New agents included for various set of devices ( Alcatel, Moto, Acer, Generic )
Changed : DB revision done, some issues fixes    *Other*
BugFix : Many minor changes and fixes   *Archive password: 12345678*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
How to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 15 years updates and support as nobody else since year 2005*

----------

